
Total Noob Help Please - TechMahn
I&#x27;m doing my best to understand but this is all so new to me.  I don&#x27;t even know if I&#x27;m allowed to ask questions but I didn&#x27;t see anything saying I can&#x27;t. It seems so much needs to already be known but how do you get to that point.  Everything is so advanced.  Where is a good place to get started?
======
HoldBreaker
I find that the best best way, for me at least, is to just dive in at any
point that interests me and work back/forward from there. That's how you build
a puzzle, just start laying down pieces and as long as you keep at it you'll
get a picture that makes sense. Just keep a road map of where you started
because in some cases it can be very easy to get lost.

------
rootshelled
From the outside it's a genuine question but from our side it feels like you
ran into our car dealership wanting a car but knowing/telling nothing else.

So let me ask you some questions to see what kind of car fits best.

What do you want to learn?

Why do you want to learn it?

If you would be so kind as to answer those questions me or someone else will
most likely be able to help.

------
rman666
Hello, @TechMahn. No one is born with all this knowledge, so we’ve all been
where you are. You’ve come to a good place to ask questions! So, please, ask
away. This is a very “giving” community. If we can help you, we will (or we’ll
at least point you in the right direction).

------
QUFB
Where are you now? Where do you want to go? What do you want to do?

